# New Specktra.net FOTD Challenges!



## kimmy (Mar 19, 2010)

That's right ladies and gentlemen, the monthly Specktra contests are back! Back and better than ever, now integrated into a year long contest. Here's how it'll work:

Each month, a new challenge will be posted and stickied at the top of the Member FOTDs > Challenges! subforum. In that thread, entries will be accepted and at the end of the month a poll will be added to that thread for members to vote on their favourite interpretations. 

The member with the most votes will be entered into finals which will be held at the end of the year. Those finalists will then be posted in a poll at the end of the year to compete for a free Premium Specktra.net Membership!


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 19, 2010)

this is a fantastic idea! i love it!


----------



## Susanne (Mar 19, 2010)

I look forward to see the entries!


----------



## maclove1 (Mar 20, 2010)

great idea yall thanks .


----------



## Hypathya (Mar 22, 2010)

That's an awesome idea!! Thanks so much!!


----------



## bumblebees24 (Mar 24, 2010)

That's an excellent idea! Thank you


----------



## fintia (Mar 27, 2010)

nice!


----------



## kimmy (Apr 4, 2010)

let's get those entries in, ladies and gentlemen! i've extended the spring colour forecast through april since we started pretty late in march anyway.


----------

